
“Codeless” back end with postgREST - mathieupassenau
https://www.mathieupassenaud.fr/codeless_backend/
======
mathieupassenau
here it is : [https://github.com/mathieupassenaud/codeless-
backend](https://github.com/mathieupassenaud/codeless-backend) have fun :)

~~~
ruslan_talpa
You can submit this link as a PR to this page
[https://github.com/PostgREST/postgrest-
docs/blob/v6.0/ecosys...](https://github.com/PostgREST/postgrest-
docs/blob/v6.0/ecosystem.rst)

------
ruslan_talpa
is there a github repo with all this sample code?

~~~
mathieupassenau
not right now, in a few hours :)

